# commute gorey to dublin



## Debbie (17 May 2007)

Hi
Just wondering has anyone any info or experience of commuting from Gorey to Dublin on a daily basis by car train or bus.
Also does anyone know if the new Gorey by pass will cut much time off the journey? Thanks.


----------



## Frank (18 May 2007)

What part of DUblin

I commute to Arklow to tallaght by car.

More often that not it was just over an hour. 
Leaving at about 7.30
Traffic gets busy at kilmacanogue till past the cherrywood exit because of Bray traffic.

M50 genrally got busy from around the firhouse exit.

Although the was always the option of going up by kilternan.

Should take you 1.30 to 2 hours each way by car from gorey. 

The new gorey bypass should take pressure off the town as well soon.

The traffic generally gets a bit better for the summer as well.


----------



## Morgause (18 May 2007)

The train service in the morning is quite good.  In Dublin it stops at Dun Laoghaire, Blackrock, Lansdowne and the city centre locations.

The last train in the evening is quite early though, around 6 ish depending on where you get on.

If you're leaving early and getting into Dublin for 8 rather than 9, traffic isn't too bad.


----------



## cruchan09 (18 May 2007)

It depends on what part of Dublin you are heading for. Gorey to the Beacon exit on the M50 takes an hour if you can get through Kilmac before about 7.30ish. If you are heading into the city centre (i.e. anywhere further than UCD) then forget about it. It can take 30 minutes to get from UCD to Donnybrook and the same again to Leeson Street. If you work in south Dublin (Blackrock area) then Gorey is not a bad commute compared to other long distance ones e.g. Carlow (my own commute!) I work near UCD and lots of my colleagues commute from Gorey with no problems.


----------



## Debbie (19 May 2007)

Thanks a million to you all for the information.  Its a great help!  The part of Dublin I am talking about commuting to is Finglas by the way, so it's not too far in from the toll.


----------



## lightswitch (20 May 2007)

Debbie,  Just my opinion but you would want to be off your trolly to take on that commute on a daily basis!  Why dont you rent down there for a couple of weeks to see exactly what it is like. Best of luck though what ever your decision.


----------



## Firefly (21 May 2007)

I agree...it's a long commute, esp for Finglas. Why don't you take a day off, get to Gorey for 7am and drive to Finglas to see what it's like? Have you factored in the travel costs...petrol, changing/servicing car more often etc..


----------



## secman (21 May 2007)

I do Tallaght bypass to Gorey in 1 hour, buts thats early on Sat morning, with very little traffic. I imagine a midweek morning to be a different animal all together ! . I would say allow 90 ish min to Sandyford slip road, but to get to Finglas could be another 50 min. I wouldn't fancy it myself. I had to go down one evening in rush hour, only as far as The Beehive , which is approx half way and it took the guts of an hour.

Good luck

Secman


----------



## monkeyboy (21 May 2007)

Debbie said:


> Thanks a million to you all for the information.  Its a great help!  The part of Dublin I am talking about commuting to is Finglas by the way, so it's not too far in from the toll.



Insane!!

Put a value on the hours spent in the car ( your leisure and R&R time should be valued way higher than your work time) 
This could easily take 4 hrs a day; thats 20 per week; a whole day a week!
2 long working days!

Wear and tear and loads on fuel for a journey like that, 2 tolls a day.....


----------



## Debbie (22 May 2007)

Thanks again to you all for your comments.  Was hoping to hear from someone who actually does the commute on a regular basis to see if its feasible.  I heard a lot of people commute from gorey to dublin but have never actually talked to anyone who does it. 

I will try it out in rush hour on a monday morning and see what i think!  Hoping the new bypass will make even a wee bit of a difference.


----------



## ang1170 (22 May 2007)

I think you'll find that anyone who does a commute from Gorey to "Dublin" is in fact commuting to a south-side location (or at the least the south side of the M50).

The last couple of miles to get you to Finglas would I imagine be an absolute killer. You don't have the option of doing this last bit early, unless you want to leave at 5:00 a.m., which doesn't help in the evening.

Train/bus is little better: again, I'd say that anyone commuting by train is close to one of the stations on the main line, certainly not a lengthy bus ride away.

Try it out by all means, but my guess is that it'll just be too much.


----------



## stresshead (22 May 2007)

I work in Cabinteely, and 2 people working with me commute from Gorey every day. I think even they find it to be a long commute - they have recently changed to shift work which makes it a bit easier.

It takes them about an hour at the moment - they would be leaving Gorey around 5.45am or at 1.00pm. It would have taken a bit longer to get in at rush hour (maybe 15 minutes), but getting home in the evenings would be at least an extra 30-45 minutes.

Bear in mind that the intersection of the M50 and N11 is VERY slow in the evenings on the way home


----------



## Purple (22 May 2007)

If you get to the M50 by 7.10am you will be ok in the morning but if you intend getting to Finglas for 9.00am you will need to allow 2 hours.
If you leave after 7 in the evening you will make it to Gorey in about 1.5 hours.
You will be covering about 1000Km a week!

I agree with monkeyboy; it's a crazy idea, you will have no quality of life and will spend 4 hours or more in the car each day. You will be knackered getting to work in the morning and like a zombie when you get home in the evening.


----------



## rozzie (22 May 2007)

Hi.. I'm in a similar predicament. I will be commuting from Gorey to Ranelagh.. I start work at 8 so was wondering how long it might take for me? 

  I think I will probably drive to Sandyford & get the Louis to Ranelagh 

  [FONT=&quot]Anyone knowhow long it would take to drive to Sandyford  at this time[/FONT]


----------



## Purple (22 May 2007)

rozzie said:


> Hi.. I'm in a similar predicament. I will be commuting from Gorey to Ranelagh.. I start work at 8 so was wondering how long it might take for me?
> 
> I think I will probably drive to Sandyford & get the Louis to Ranelagh
> 
> ...


Good idea to take the LUAS. I would post asking what time the park and ride fills up at if I was you.
I would leave at 6.15 the first morning and see how you get on.


----------



## Stephenkelly (22 May 2007)

Fair play to you for taking on ssuch a commute


----------



## newkid30 (22 May 2007)

Can I just say I would REALLY REALLY reititerate what Monkeyboy & others have said.

I had to commute last year from Santry to Ballyfermot daily.
Now I will admit I was not used to commuting at all!
I was getting 2 busses so it so was taking 1-1.5 hours each way.

You have NO IDEA what difference that makes to your life.
You have less time in the mornings, in the evenings, very little midweek social life. your life is all revolved about getting to and from work - believe me that isn't fun!!

I felt constantly anxious and since then I have moved house and job.

I would urge you to think strong and hard about your quality of life!!
what good is it having a big mansion if you are never in it, or are too tired to appreciate it??
These days since moving house & job, I am home and out in the garden by 6 in the evening, and don't leave my house until after 8 in the morning. I am still getting used to all this extra time back on my hands and feel so much happier.


----------



## monkeyboy (23 May 2007)

I have friends in Gorey, he occasionally commutes to Blanch. He did it 2 weeks and it killed him. They are "behind" gorey a coupe of miles from Inch.

Another couple worki in cabinteely and Sandyford they seem relatively happy but rack up serious mileage on the cars, Finglas is a WHOLE other ball game though.

Oh yeah, you become a 2 car family also, without choice! people rarely tote up the extra 10k a year odd a 2nd car costs when they are deciding that they need to save 50k on their choice of home!

My GF works near to home and we got rid of the 2nd car nearly 2 years ago, so much spare cash now!


----------



## Debbie (24 May 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Really grateful for the input.

Taking on board all the comments.  There really is a lot to weigh up.  Think I will go back to the drawing board for a while!


----------



## auto320 (24 May 2007)

Debbie said:


> Thanks a million to you all for the information.  Its a great help!  The part of Dublin I am talking about commuting to is Finglas by the way, so it's not too far in from the toll.



Don't do it! Life is too short for this kind of misery on a daily basis.

I don't know your reasons for choosing Gorey (nice town and all that it is), but the current slow market gives you several better options.

Unless you have strong family ties to Wexford, better by far to commute from the northern side -- Louth/Meath -- to Finglas. New road to Ashbourne makes it easy, and plenty of choice in Ashbourne, Duleek, Drogheda etc.


----------



## senderunknow (6 Jun 2007)

I've been doing this run from outside Gorey to Glasnevin for the last 13 years. The earlier suggestion of doing a temporary experimental run for a short period is to be recommended. You will need plenty of patience (and sometimes nerve) to do it as driver behaviour and attitude can often be frustrating.
The only way to do it is to travel early in the morning to avoid the rush and don't use the M50. When I started in 1994 I used to leave the house at 6.30 n the morning, now it's 5.30 but this relaxes when the schools are closed for holiday periods. I never use the M50 or the Toll Bridge. If you leave early it's actually quicker and shorter through town, I usually do it in about an hour and twenty or thirty minutes max without breaking any speed limits. If I go by the Westlink I won't do it any faster and will be charged exorbitantly for the privilege.
You will need a reasonably comfortable and safe car. Law of averages will dictate that if you are going to do that kind of mileage on a regular basis then you will very likely have an accident of some sort, not necessarily serious and not necessarily your fault but you should be prepared. A solid car will offer more protection. In my thirteen years commuting I have had a write-off and a couple of very minor scrapes, none of them my fault but I was glad that in the the serious I was driving a reasonably good car (Peugeot 405) and everyone was wearing seatbelts.
Don't let that panic you, by being careful, not speeding and driving sensibly you shouldn't have to worry too much but just be sure that you don't get too attached to your car because you will get scratches when other drivers jump lanes without checking properly or with the intention of making you get out of their way even when you are in the right. You will also get little trade in on high-mileage cars.
If you are going to commute, don't depend exclusively on public transport as it is unreliable at times, particularly the train. The bus is uncomfortable (for me anyway, I'm 6 foot 3) but it is more frequent than the train. They are all improving so in the next few years that could all change. When using the bus or train, you will still need to get to the terminus or station in Gorey and then when you get to Dublin you will have to get out to Finglas from the City centre. You will never do the trip in less than 2 hours and a bit when you use public transport and you will also be at the mercy of their time-table which can be a pain if you finish work early the odd time or if you need to work late on occasions.
Commuting will effect your social life and other stuff aswell. Forget about following the soaps on telly and getting involved in community activities will be difficult unless you are very committed.

This all might sound a bit gloomy and discouraging but it's not as bad as I might appear to be painting it. I have been doing it for a long time now and I would never consider moving closer to work, I love where I live and I actually do have a social life. I am also very involved in community activities and voluntary groups but like I said earlier, it needs a lot of committment. I don't miss Coronation Street or the like, I was never a big soap fan. My main area of regret is that I would like to have more time at home with my wife and 4 kids but my work does allow a good amount of flexibility at certain times of the year which compensates.

Before you make the choice to commute, examine your motives. Do you already live in Gorey or are you thinking of moving down. If you are thinking of relocating I would think very carefully about it. I know several people who have moved back to Dublin because they could not cope with the commute, it's not for everyone. If you are doing it purely for a cheap house with a bit more ground around it then I would think carefully. There's more to a home than cheap bricks and mortar. You have to look at the environmental factors aswell, will you be a local participant, neighbours and friends are an important part of the whole deal and you need to be sure that you don't leave yourself and anyone else with you with a shortfall that you later realise is actually important.

At this stage I think I've said enough, good luck with you decision. I know I'm happy with mine and would never move from here. Make sure you choice is an informed one and if you have any more questions feel free to contact me at senderunknown@eircom.net
If I can help, I will, good luck

God! Did I write that much???

Sorry!


----------



## Slaphead (7 Jun 2007)

senderunknow said:


> God! Did I write that much???
> Sorry!


 
Its was handy and informative.
Ill be commuting from Wexford town to Wicklow soon! Sounds horrible but it'll be nights and early mornings so it shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## minion (9 Jun 2007)

All i can say is dont do it.
I did it for a year - the opposite direction.  It still took over an hour to get to Gorey from Deansgrange and there was hardly any traffic going that direction.
Coming back took 1.5 hours min in the evenings.
Forget trains and buses, they take just as long and are unreliable.  Maybe if you work right beside a train station and can get parking at the station in Gorey, but ... no .. wouldnt do it.

I'll give you big huge reason not to commute from Gorey to Dublin.  Petrol.
You are talking at least €5000 a year in petrol for that commute at todays petrol prices.  In ten years your commute will have cost you €50,000 min even in the unlikely event petrol prices never rise again.
Think hard about that.

Dont buy into the hype of commuting for a cheaper house.  Its a false economy of the highest order. Think about the cost of the commute and add that to the cost of the house.  Also add in the cost in your time at whatever your hourly wage is.


----------



## ajapale (10 Jun 2007)

Moved from Location, Location, Location to Car & motoring related issues


----------



## senderunknow (18 Jun 2007)

I agree with Minion regarding moving to Gorey for cheap house prices. You have to look at the wider implications of what you are doing. It's a false economy if you do it purely on the basis of costs. While I don't spend €5000 a year (I drive a diesel car) the costs associated with commuting need to be factored in to the price. Fuel and servicing would certainly cost €4000 to €4500 a year on top of the cost of the car itself and the depreciation costs associated with high milage. €5000+ a year is nearly €100 a week or €425 a month. How much extra of a mortgage could you get for that kind of money? That's the equivalent of €75000 of a mortgage over 25 years at approx 5%. Work it out at http://www.jeacle.ie/mortgage/.
It's a lot of money which is literally burned away.
David O'C


----------



## Irish-Toffee (19 Jun 2007)

I'll be starting the commute from Gorey to Dublin in 3 weeks, whoopie!  I can do either 8-4 or 9-5 and my office is 2 mins from Pearse station.  I'm 20 mins walk to Gorey station, but the train times aren't great.  My wife is from Wexford town and I'm from Dublin so Gorey is a compromise, we're moving there in the next couple of weeks.  At least the wife has got a job close to Gorey.

Am I better off driving to Greystones or Bray and getting the Dart in for 8 or driving the whole way?  How long should the drive home take leaving city centre at 4pm?  Thanks!


----------



## senderunknow (25 Jun 2007)

Drive to Greystones, parking that close to Pearse Street station will cost you in the region of €2.50 an hour and you will still need to leave Gorey between 5.30 or 6 to get ahead of the traffic and find a space to park. I find that I need make the roundabout at Loughlinstown before 6.30 or else I feel like doing a u-turn and going home again. Traffic builds up suddenly and can be very unpredictable during the year. By going to Greystones you have more flexibility if you want to work on a bit or of you suddenly find that you can leave early.


----------



## Irish-Toffee (24 Jul 2007)

I started my commute from Gorey to city centre last week. I leave Gorey at 6.15 and get into city centre at 7.30. I leave city centre at 3.50 and get back to Gorey at 5.15. The first couple of days I drove over the speed limit slightly passing out cars where I could. The last couple of days I took it much easier and stayed within speed limits. There was only about 5 mins in the difference! I'm sure it will get a lot worse once September hits, but hopefully the 2nd half of bypass will compensate.  Greystones will probably be a better option then, cheers.


----------



## sinbadsailor (24 Jul 2007)

lightswitch said:


> Debbie,  Just my opinion but you would want to be off your trolly to take on that commute on a daily basis!  Why dont you rent down there for a couple of weeks to see exactly what it is like. Best of luck though what ever your decision.



It aint that bad guys, have been doing it for a while now, and like everything else, you fit into a rhythm and routine. The fact that this lady is asking means she is already well on her way to making th decision, 'off your trolley' doesnt help.

For what it's worth, what I have lost with regard to time in the car commuting during the week I am gaining in relaxed and more tranquil lifestyle in the south east. It's not until you get out of Dublin that you see what a nightmare it is. Pressure and traffic 7 days a week, no thank you, I'm off to the beach on my bike! 

Just one happy story, I think your making a good choice, as lon as you have thought it through long and hard, it's quite an adjustment


----------



## sinbadsailor (24 Jul 2007)

Irish-Toffee said:


> Am I better off driving to Greystones or Bray and getting the Dart in for 8 or driving the whole way?  How long should the drive home take leaving city centre at 4pm?  Thanks!



Defo drive to bray, the express train for 7:10 will get you in before 8 and the 16:10ish train will have you back in bray for 5ish, you will be back in gorey by car for anytime between 18:15-18:30 most days.

Thats our daily route.


----------



## Slaphead (8 Aug 2007)

sinbadsailor said:


> Defo drive to bray, the express train for 7:10 will get you in before 8 and the 16:10ish train will have you back in bray for 5ish, you will be back in gorey by car for anytime between 18:15-18:30 most days.
> Thats our daily route.


 
Whats the parking like in Bray and Greystones, around 7am or so?


----------

